# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të krijojmë një sondazh?

## ClaY_MorE

*Kam të drejtë të krijoj një sondazh?* 

Të gjithë anëtarët kanë të drejtë të krijojnë një sondazh. Sondazhin mund ta krijoni kur jeni duke hapur një temë ose tek një temë që keni hapur para disa kohësh. 

_Më poshtë keni disa udhëzime sesi mund të krijoni një sondazh._

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si mund të krijoj një sondazh?*

Kur jeni duke hapur një temë të re në forum, tek mundësitë e saj keni opsionin e krijimit të një sondazhi në atë teme. Ky funksion ju lejon ju të shtroni një pyetje dhe të përcaktoni numrin e alternativave si zgjedhje. 
Për të shtuar një sondazh tek tema mjafton të zgjidhni opsionin e më poshtëm, *'Po, publiko një sondazh me këtë temë'* dhe shtypni butonin *'Posto Temën e Re'* ose ndqni udhëzimet e treguara në foto.
Pasi të keni zgjedhur opsionin e krijimit të sondazhit do të hapet një faqe e re ku kërkon të shkruani pyetjen dhe alternativat e mundshme të sondazhit.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si mund të shtoj një sondazh tek tema?* 

Kur jeni duke lexuar temën që keni hapur dhe ju lind ideja/dëshira për të hapur një sondazh, ju duhet të shkoni në fillim të faqes. Më pas duhet të klikoni tek  *Mundësitë në Temë > Shto Sondazh në Temë* ose ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në foton e mëposhtme. Pasi të keni zgjedhur opsionin për hapjen e një sondazhi në temë, do të hapet një faqe e re (e njëjta procedurë si më sipër).

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*U hap faqja ku kërkon pyetjen dhe alternativat, si të veproj?*

Për krijimin e sondazhit ju duhet të shkruani vetëm pyetjen dhe alternativat e tij. 
*Vini re: Pyetja dhe alternativat e sondazhit duhet të jenë sa më të shkurtra dhe përshkruese.*

*Më duhen më pak/shumë alternativa për sondazhin?* 
Mjafton të vendosni numrin e alternativave tek kutia dhe të klikoni tek butoni 'Ndrysho opsionet', i cili do të ndryshojë numrin e alternativave.
*Numri nuk duhet të jetë më i madh se maksimumi i treguar në të majtë të kutisë.**Mbyll e sondazhin pas disa ditësh?*
Nëse dëshironi që sondazhi të mbyllet pas disa ditësh, ju duhet të shkruani numrin e ditëve tek kutia bosh dhe sondazhi do të mbyllet për x ditë. Nëse nuk doni që sondazhi të mbyllet, lëreni kutinë bosh ose vendosni numrin 0.*Lejo më shumë se një përgjigje.*
Ky opsion do të lejojë anëtarët të zgjedhin më shumë se një alternativë. Mund të përdoret nëpër sondazhe që kërkojnë më shumë se një mundësi zgjedhjeje.*Bëje votën publike.*
Funskioni i këtij opsioni është të bëj votat publike, pra lista me emrat e anëtarëve që kanë marrë pjesë në sondazh do të renditen tek alternativat  që ata kanë zgjedhur.
*Lista e anëtarëve mund të shihet duke klikuar tek numri i votave që ka marrë alternativa.*
*Shënim:* _Opsionet e mësipërme nuk janë të detyrueshme për tu zgjedhur. Ato mund të zgjidhen sipas preferencave._

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Nëse ju duhet ndihmë kontaktoni me moderatorët e nënforumeve përkatëse.*

----------


## s138942

Kisha nje pyetje rreth menyre se hapjes te nje  sondazhi pasi nuk arrita te hapja nje sondazh qe doja dhe u drejtova qe te bej pyetjen time tek  Pyetje - përgjigje, por ketu nuk me lejon qe te bej nje postim per te ber pyetjen time duke me dhen kete sqarim:

s138942, nuk jeni i autorizuar që të vizitoni këtë faqe. Arsyeja për këtë mund të jetë një nga aryet më poshtë:

   1. Llogaria juaj nuk ka lejet e duhura për të vizituar këtë faqe. Mos jeni duke u përpjekur të ndryshoni postimin e dikujt tjetër, apo duke dashur të hapni një faqe që e perdor vetëm stafi i forumit?
   2. Nëse jeni duke u përpjekur të postoni një mesazh në forum, ka mundësi që llogaria juaj në forum të mos jetë ende e aktivizuar ose administratorët mund ta kenë pezulluar.

Keshtu qe u detyrohem ta bej pyetjen time ketu edhe pse ne vendi e gabuar, por me par doja te kuptoja pse un smund te bej pyetje tek  Pyetje - përgjigje , pra pse e kam te mohur kete te drejt derisa jam anetar si gjith te tjeret apo eshte i bllokuar per te gjith ne kete periull kohe ?

Duke hyr tani direkt ne pyetjen qe kishan ne fillim, pra si mund te hap ne sondazh pasi dhe kjo gje me mohohet apo ka ndonje problem, lexova edhe tek pyetjet KETU se si hapet nje sondazh, por edhe pse e klikoj kuadratin (Po, publiko një sondazh me ketë temë) asnje mundesi nuk me hapet per te vendosur mundesit ne sondazh pra nuk arrij ta krijoj sondazhin.
Me pak fjale doja nje sqarim pse me ndodh kjo gje mua, eshte problem teknik i forumit, me mohohet mua nje e drejte e tille, apo ka ndoje menyr se si te postohet nje sondazh qe un nuk kam arritur ta kutoj se si behet ?

Ma falni per hapjen e temes ne vendin e gabur por isha i detyruar per arsyet qe theksova me siper dhe shpresoj ne nje pergjigjje qe do me zgjille kete problem konkret me forumin.
Nje faliminderim paraprak...!

----------


## Snickers

Lexo kete teme Si të krijojmë një sondazh?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Në forum ndodhet një temë ku të tregon sesi të hapësh një sondazh (siç edhe ta kanë dhënë adresën më sipër). 

Jep më tepër informata, në cilin prej nënforumeve je munduar të krijosh një sondazh dhe nuk të është dhënë e drejta. Ke provuar në ndonjë nga nënforumet e tjera të krijosh një sondazh?


Tek pyetje-përgjigje mund të postojë apo krijojë tema vetëm stafi i forumit, qëllimi i forumit është informues. Përsa i përket shkrimeve nga anëtarë të ndryshëm, kanë ardhur si rezultat i lëvizjes së temave në atë nënforum.

----------


## s138942

Ok shum faliminderit per shpjegimin pasi tani e kuptova se si ja arrij te postoj nje sondazh, pasi u bera konfuz sepse ne gjith forumet e tjere qe perdor kur dua te postoj nje sondazh e vendos njekosisht me teme, pra i postoj njeheresh dhe ketu un e kisha par kete opsion per tja shtuar sondazhi por mendoja pse nuk me lejon qe ta bej direkt dhe thash mos eshte problem vetem i imi.

Dhe nje her faliminderit Snickers dhe ClaY_MorE per ndihmen .

----------


## Conquistador

A ka mundesi te me tregoni se si mund te hapesh nje teme sondazh ne kete forum?? Falemnerit atij qe do te me ndihmoje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kur shtyp hap teme te re ne fund fare ke nje opsion.
Po, publiko një sondazh me ketë temë.
Jepi shenjen ok dhe numrin e alternativave.Pastaj ndiq hapat njeri pas tjetrit qe te thote vet forumi...Kalofsh Mire..

----------

